# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Hüsamettin Özkan Kimdir?

## ceyda

1950 Develi doğumlu. Evli ve iki çocuk babası olan Özkan, Galatasaray İktisat ve İşletmecilik Yüksekokulu'nu bitirdi. Devlet Bakanı ve Başkan Yardımcılığı görevinde bulunan Özkan, Ecevit'e olan yakınlığı ile tanındı. Genel başkanını bir an olsun yalnız bırakmaması nedeniyle karikatürlere ve fıkralara konu oldu.

Ecevit'in basına ve kameralara yansıyan her karesinde Özkan da yer aldı. Ecevit'in sağ kolu ve sırdaşı oldu.

Genel başkanı ile birlikte üç hükümette yer aldı. Zengin bir işadamı olan Özkan, DSP'ye 1991 yılında girdi. Aynı yıl yapılan genel seçimlerde DSP'nin 7 milletvekilinden biri olarak Meclis'e girdi.

4 DSP'li SHP'ye geçerken Erdal Kesebir ile birlikte Ecevit'in yanından ayrılmadı. Meclis'te Grup Başkanvekilliği görevini üstlendi. 1995 seçimlerinden sonra kurulan 55, 56 ve 57'nci hükümetlerin tümünde görev alan Özkan, hükümet kurma çalışmalarında da başrolü üstlendi.

Ecevit, liderlerle yine onun aracılığı ile görüştü. 57'nci hükümetin kurulma aşamasında Rahşan Ecevit'in verdiği demecin ardından yaşanan sıkıntıyı yine Özkan giderdi.

Bir geceyarısı operasyonu ile Bahçeli ile görüştü ve buzlar eritildi. DSP, ANAP ve MHP arasında doğan krizleri çözmek de Özkan'ın işi oldu. Adalet Bakanı Hikmet Sami Türk ile İçişleri Bakanı Sadettin Tantan arasındaki krize el koydu.

----------

